# Tomatos and goat cheese today!!!



## DonnaBelle (Jul 14, 2012)

My husband dug up pond dirt, put the chicken house litter with poop, and cleaned out the goat barn with poop and straw.

He made a big pile and turned it several times last winter.  It's what I used for the tomato patch this year.  FINALLY!!  SUCCESS!!

This photo is just a few of the maters we've gotten this year.

For lunch today, home made goat cheese and maters.  YUM YUM>


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 14, 2012)

Wish mine were that far along, but we had a late frost. We will have some - just not yet  Yours look awesome, sounds like a tasty meal to me.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 15, 2012)

do you have tomatoes coming out your ears yet? I have started canning mine(new to canning)


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 15, 2012)

I DO have tomatos coming out my ears.  I am freezing mine instead of canning.  I should have enough to make about 10 pots of vegatable soup this winter.

Our tomatos have done extremely well this year.  I put down soaker hoses and while they do get full sun in the mornings, they are somewhat shaded in the mid to late afternoon.  So they didn't get sun scalded like they can do when it's 105 in the shade.

DonnaBelle


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 15, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I DO have tomatos coming out my ears.  I am freezing mine instead of canning.  I should have enough to make about 10 pots of vegatable soup this winter.
> 
> Our tomatos have done extremely well this year.  I put down soaker hoses and while they do get full sun in the mornings, they are somewhat shaded in the mid to late afternoon.  So they didn't get sun scalded like they can do when it's 105 in the shade.
> 
> DonnaBelle


That is also how we have ours with the protection of the house too. I did arkansas travelers and romas. What did you plant? I like the purple looking ones you have


----------



## elevan (Jul 15, 2012)

I got my first 2 yesterday.  I wish I had that many as everyone at the market is asking for them and no one around here has them yet.


----------



## daisychick (Jul 15, 2012)

Mmmmmm tomatoes my favorite.        I have about 4 that are almost ready to pick and 8 green ones on the vine.   I had a problem with something eating my blossoms and I sure hope I got rid of whatever bug was doing it.    I  have new blossoms now and I am watching them like a hawk.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 15, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I got my first 2 yesterday.  I wish I had that many as everyone at the market is asking for them and no one around here has them yet.


 just wait you will have them coming out your ears soon too


----------

